# Junk Threads



## Allthumbs27 (Dec 25, 2008)

It is amazing in the little time I have been a member of this site, watching the attention whores blow through here and get exactly what they wanted. I have noticed a few junk threads that get a huge following but when a person asks for a little help about a situation or a tool that would be considered by a "professional" unworthy of their time or thought gets just a couple if that many responses.


----------



## rcp612 (Mar 25, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Julian the woodnut (Nov 5, 2008)

You seem to type well for having all thumbs.....


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Allthumbs27 said:


> It is amazing in the little time I have been a member of this site, watching the attention whores blow through here and get exactly what they wanted. I have noticed a few junk threads that get a huge following but when a person asks for a little help about a situation or a tool that would be considered by a "professional" unworthy of their time or thought gets just a couple if that many responses.



That's fairly common in woodworking forums, not just this one. I've always wondered about that too. For a question that is serious and the poster is genuine, it could be that not many would have an answer. If the first one or two replies answers the question not many would feel the need to repeat the information.

Then there are those posts that it's clearly obvious that the poster is pulling our chains. Those "junk threads" are just an avenue to communicate, and as useless as it may seem gives some an opportunity to just yak. When they do that on serious threads I find that distasteful.


----------



## Allthumbs27 (Dec 25, 2008)

Julian the woodnut said:


> You seem to type well for having all thumbs.....


 Thanks I have been typing it since last week. My backspace button is about worn out.


----------

